# Bato's Forum Signature Shop



## Batofara (Jul 28, 2013)

Well, I'm kinda starting to miss using Photoshop, so I thought maybe I can make some sigs lol. I'm not exactly feeling completely creative right now, so they're kinda bland in my eyes x.x I was pretty lazy with the examples, I can make yours better than this if you supply me with the creativity xD

An example of something I can make (this was made way better xD But keeping this here for reference):
1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





50 bell signature (inside spoiler):


Spoiler









I'll happily make this kind of signature for 50 bells, which can be way more affordable for people lol

Just give your information, what color the grass should be, color of the border, and what villager you want at the left



Some examples of layouts:


Spoiler



2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






More examples (Note: these are signatures already made for other people, please don't ask to take their backgrounds):


Spoiler



5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Note: #7 isn't really a layout, just an example of an edited picture

8. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




9. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




10. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




11. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




12. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




13. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Note: #13 isn't really a layout, just an example of an edited picture

14. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_Villagers_
If you want your villagers' sprites shown, I'll put them in. I can even put in people like Tom Nook. If you want to see a full list, this is where I'll get them from
http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=http://ouka.kuronowish.com/rehoeass2/

_Anything else_
I can add whatever else you want to it. Want a cropped picture of yourself or your favorite villager in it? Even an in-game item? I can do that, just provide me a big enough picture. If it's too small, it will turn out like blurry like I have in my picture xD So make sure you zoom in if you're going to provide me with a picture. I can even put random stuff in like guitars or anime characters, if you want lol


-----
_Pricing_:
These can take some time and effort to make, so I think that *50k in-game bells* or *125 TBT bells* would be a good price. Any extra pictures (like my character in the example) will be 5k extra (or 10 TBT bells) for each one

You don't have to pay me until you're satisfied with the outcome of the image

If you ever need me to modify your given signature, I'll do it for 10 TBT bells. 

-----
_Ordering_:
-Tell me how you want the layout to be (or pick from the examples and tell what you want different)
-Send link of background that you want. 
You can find some good ones here: http://photobucket.com/browse/backgrounds
I can change it up however you want. Make it brighter, darker, look like it's glowing, give it shadows, anything
-Give any information you want on the image.
-Tell me what font (letter styles) you'd like. I'll use the animal crossing font as default, but I need to know whether or not you'd want the wooden borders around words. If you don't like the animal crossing font, tell me which one to use.
-If you want villagers on it, tell me which ones. If you want, I can even make them glow, have shadows, colored outlines, anything you can probably think of. Just tell me
-Tell me if there's anything else you'd want (your character, favorite villager, items, etc.)
-Try to be specific as possible. If you don't, it'll be left up to my imagine to guess what you want


----------



## Mario. (Jul 28, 2013)

Do you think you could make an tutorial on how to make those signatures with the villagers sprites?


----------



## a potato (Jul 28, 2013)

I would like layout 2, with this background, the default lettering, with Porter, the flying Pete, the Tortimer in the top hat, DJ KK, the Tanookis, Nat, the bottow Wisp, Pave, the normal bell bag. I would also like the attached picture of my villager in it. I used my green screen room to make it easier on you. I would like it to say "David", "Town of MugenKao", and "0817-3751-0093"


----------



## Batofara (Jul 28, 2013)

Perfect lol. Except the background link isn't showing me anything x.x Do you mind sending it again?

So I'm guessing you want the sprites of those characters in the box at the right. Do you want your villager behind the box (like mine) or in front? I can show you both if you want. Lol I love that you put him a green room, makes it even easier xD

Edit: And Mario, what exactly would the tutorial be on?  I'm kinda just making boxes and changing up the blending options. I'm using finkheavy to make the animal crossing style words (tutorial + font downlaod here: http://www.angelfire.com/stars5/tkcpics2/wildworld/). I gave the page to the sprites, you have to save each of them in insert them into the document. Mess around with opacity and the size of things and you've got it lol.

I dunno, I took a class on this in school. I don't really know how to make it simpler  Sorry x.x


----------



## a potato (Jul 28, 2013)

there you go
I would like the villager where yours is, but completely opaque.


----------



## Batofara (Jul 28, 2013)

Eridan Ampora said:


> View attachment 8514
> there you go
> I would like the villager where yours is, but completely opaque.



Hmm, so you want the sprites to be see through? Lol I'm working on it while I'm asking, I can show you what I have in a bit

And thanks lol


----------



## a potato (Jul 28, 2013)

opaque is solid...


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 28, 2013)

I'd like 
Layout 1,
Mayor name: Flora
Town of Azalia
And
4600-2390-3329

Default font
Villagers are in my signature :3
BG: {Please make the white parts transparent ^0^





And I'll pay you 150 in tbt bells ^^

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Batofara (Jul 28, 2013)

Eridan Ampora said:


> opaque is solid...



Alright lol, sorry. I was accidently thinking about opacity and when you lower it, it makes it see through lol. Yeah, I know it's the same thing, I was just thinking about it wrong

Ok, I should be done whenever I find all of these icons that you listed  They're harder to find than villagers  Lol I'm almost done finding them, though


----------



## a potato (Jul 28, 2013)

lol, take your time.


----------



## Batofara (Jul 28, 2013)

So, what do you think? Anything different from what you imagined? Anything you want to change? It's pretty easy to change it right now while I still have it up


----------



## a potato (Jul 28, 2013)

I love it, but I have two questions.
Can you make the background smaller, and, could you change the black text into the other text style?


----------



## Batofara (Jul 28, 2013)

Eridan Ampora said:


> I love it, but I have two questions.
> Can you make the background smaller, and, could you change the black text into the other text style?



Yep, sure thing lol. I'll have that done in a bit


----------



## a potato (Jul 28, 2013)

ok. 
Did the green screen make things easier? I'm just asking to know for future use.


----------



## Batofara (Jul 28, 2013)

There, now?

And yep, it actually makes it waaay easier xD It's easier to cut out and trim the edges like that lol


----------



## a potato (Jul 28, 2013)

Perfect! :3
I was hoping that would be a lot easier. 
Now what is the price?


----------



## Batofara (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm glad you like it xD

Hmm, either 110k bells in-game or 165 TBT bells would be good


----------



## a potato (Jul 28, 2013)

How do you give bells on the forum?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nevermind.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I figured it out. I _accidentally_ put in the wrong number.


----------



## Batofara (Jul 28, 2013)

XD Thank you very much lol

And your box is full lol


----------



## a potato (Jul 28, 2013)

I added in the credit.
I forgot about that


----------



## Batofara (Jul 28, 2013)

Eridan Ampora said:


> I added in the credit.
> I forgot about that



Oh lol, thanks a lot xD


----------



## a potato (Jul 28, 2013)

np


----------



## Batofara (Jul 28, 2013)

Swiftstream, I am making your signature, but I need you to tell me what you want in it x.x Been PMing, but no answer

Are there any specific characters in your background that you wanted to show up? It'd look bad if I stick in every single one of them x.x

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hey Eridan, do you mind if I put yours up in the first post as an example? Lol my examples seem pretty bland when they're all the same thing x.x

- - - Post Merge - - -







Sigh, I think I'm getting ignored now x.x

I gave it a yellow glow around the transparency, I dunno if you want it or if I should take it out x.x

I dunno if you're even here anymore x.x


----------



## Mario. (Jul 28, 2013)

Batofara said:


> Perfect lol. Except the background link isn't showing me anything x.x Do you mind sending it again?
> 
> So I'm guessing you want the sprites of those characters in the box at the right. Do you want your villager behind the box (like mine) or in front? I can show you both if you want. Lol I love that you put him a green room, makes it even easier xD
> 
> ...


Well, you see my signature I didn't make it Benmjy made it for me and he said he was taking a break on signatures, so i pm him back asking him if he's still taking a break and so far he hasn't message me back and i really wannan edit my signature I even download Photoshop to try and edit it myself and so far i don't even know how ugh


----------



## Batofara (Jul 28, 2013)

Ahh, I see. Well, it's pretty hard to edit the image without the original .psd file. You'd probably be better off starting from scratch

It's possible, although probably harder than just doing it yourself

Oh, and I've updated Swiftstream's sig





- - - Post Merge - - -

Man, I hate the TBT Marketplace

Nobody looks here :/ If I take out the option of being able to pay TBT bells, can I stay in the re-tail section? <_<


----------



## Mario. (Jul 28, 2013)

Batofara said:


> Ahh, I see. Well, it's pretty hard to edit the image without the original .psd file. You'd probably be better off starting from scratch
> 
> It's possible, although probably harder than just doing it yourself
> 
> ...



I don't know how to make my own, I don't even know how to add the villagers sprites on to the signature it be a lot easier if someone could do an tutorial.


----------



## Batofara (Jul 28, 2013)

Mario. said:


> I don't know how to make my own, I don't even know how to add the villagers sprites on to the signature it be a lot easier if someone could do an tutorial.



The super easy tutorial to adding sprites:

1. Find the sprite and save it to your computer
2. Go into photoshop
3. Press File at the top left, then press place
4. Locate the file and place it
5. You'll see this weird X on it. I dunno what it's for, but just press enter to get rid of it

Congratulations, you've added your first sprite xD

Oh, and in case you have no idea what layers are, they are what they sound like. They determine the order in which pictures appear, causing them to layer on top of eachother. You can drag around the layers on the right side up or down the list to change the order in which they appear.


----------



## windfall (Jul 28, 2013)

Batofara said:


> Man, I hate the TBT Marketplace
> 
> Nobody looks here :/ If I take out the option of being able to pay TBT bells, can I stay in the re-tail section? <_<



Yeah, no one ever looks here xD ahhh

Also, I have a question! What font do you use in your siggys?  The AC style font x)


----------



## Batofara (Jul 28, 2013)

windfall said:


> Yeah, no one ever looks here xD ahhh
> 
> Also, I have a question! What font do you use in your siggys?  The AC style font x)



Umm, I use FinkHeavy, which I downloaded off here: http://www.angelfire.com/stars5/tkcpics2/wildworld/

It only gives the inner letters, though. You need photoshop and follow the tutorial if you want the little wooden backgrounds behind the letters.


----------



## windfall (Jul 28, 2013)

Hmm, I'll have to download that font later on then. Thanks for the quick response!

Edit: wow I just skimmed your thread and you posted the name of the font before x_X 
Sorry for not spending more time reading! D;


----------



## Batofara (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm going to make a new topic in the Re-tail board again (I didn't originally make it here) >_>

If I take out the option to use TBT bells, then it'll be perfect



> Use forum Bells to buy and sell with other members. This board is not for in-game Animal Crossing items. Please see the Re-Tail board.


It has nothing to do with forum bells. And we're trading for AC bells, which is technically an in-game item. Which means it belongs in the re-tail board.

Edit: And you're welcome xD


----------



## Batofara (Jul 29, 2013)

So ummm, yeah, bump lol


----------



## Batofara (Jul 30, 2013)

So, umm, I've got another one done. It was requested by PM






Does anyone want a signature? T.T


----------



## Batofara (Aug 1, 2013)

So, umm yeah... X.x

This still isn't dead, everyone just needs to stop PMing me and actually post in the topic x.x






So umm yeah, I'm ok with odd requests like this. I think you can pretty much go wild with your requests, my first post really is just giving suggestions on what you may want

Also, that odd-looking one I made a while was fixed up a bit






I've even made updated my sig, I've arranged them according to how I view my villagers xD

Kid Cat is number 1 (he also lives isolated on a mountain cliff near the waterfall), Dora and Puddles are best friends (they live next to eachother, isolated from everyone else), Kevin is a wannabe Kid Cat. The 4 of them are always hanging out with eachother (Blanche would always pair Kid Cat with Dora and Kevin with Puddles)

Egbert is just lazy. Coco is curious. I dunno what Graham is doing, but it looked perfect lol

Avery and Blanche always hang out. They're also birds lol

Del has no idea what's going on with everybody else in the town


----------



## windfall (Aug 1, 2013)

Oh man that Link one is fabulous. I don't know who Brett is, but he sure does have good taste from what I can tell xD 

Also, congrats on getiing Coco! I saw how much you wanted her earlier on your Re-tail thread.


----------



## Batofara (Aug 1, 2013)

windfall said:


> Oh man that Link one is fabulous. I don't know who Brett is, but he sure does have good taste from what I can tell xD
> 
> Also, congrats on getiing Coco! I saw how much you wanted her earlier on your Re-tail thread.



Yeah lol. All I did with that one, though, is crop it, replace everything in the scroll, and added a few effects to it x.x He provided an image that he wanted edited, so I don't think I can really take credit on it

And yeaaaah, I reaally wanted Coco >.< Lol so happy that I got her xD She's always sitting on the random stumps in my village now lol


----------



## Batofara (Aug 2, 2013)

Loool Avery just paired Graham with Coco. Or at least says they're friends xD My signature actually makes sense now lol

Come oooon guys, I'm lonely, doesn't anyone want something made? xD

And the forum resized the Link sig when he actually used it x.x I tried my best to make it fit signature regulations while still being readable, but then the forum just downsized it anyway >_> Now it's just not readable. Lol I'm complaining to myself, I haven't heard anything from him


----------



## Batofara (Aug 2, 2013)

Soooo, uhh, yeah






Would anyone want this type of signature? These require me to be more creative x.x I still lazily made this one, though... This topic is just so lonely lol

Also, Leif is awesome lol


----------



## ELI_ASH (Aug 2, 2013)

Could you make me a sig? My town name is Paradise,AC name is the same as my user, I want my FC:0903-3818-6753 & Dream Address:5300-2157-2709 I will like the sprites of my villagers & Dream villagers(whats on my sig) Thats pretty much it you can come up with the rest. thanks.


----------



## Batofara (Aug 3, 2013)

Alright, I kinda procrastinated on it






Maybe it's a little too cluttered? x.x

Any changes you'd want?


----------



## ELI_ASH (Aug 3, 2013)

Looks great thank you. how do i pay you?


----------



## Batofara (Aug 3, 2013)

Click the bells under my name and send the amount

I'd normally price this at about 155, but I don't mind 135 since I took my time on doing it x.x

Edit:  You paid the full amount lol

Well, thanks xD


----------



## Byngo (Aug 3, 2013)

Can I get siggy? c: I've been meaning to find someone to make a signature, but I've never got around to it 'till now. :x

Layout: I'd like the 4th layout~
Font: Would it be possible to do cursive? If not, just the standard animal crossing font is fine.
Villagers: Apple, Bam, Bianca, Curt, Hamlet, Joey, Katt, Mallary, Sydney, Tex.

I don't have any other specific requirements... I don't feel like taking a pic of my mayor and doing all the stuff to get it on the Internet... ;_;

Edit: Meh... You choose the background. I'm having trouble uploading images.. >-< Basically, any vintage looking print or photo for the background would be great!

Edit, again: Oops. Forgot to add my mayor name and town~ My mayors name is Eldal?t? and my town is ?lfheimr.


----------



## Batofara (Aug 3, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> Can I get siggy? c: I've been meaning to find someone to make a signature, but I've never got around to it 'till now. :x
> 
> Layout: I'd like the 4th layout~
> Font: Would it be possible to do cursive? If not, just the standard animal crossing font is fine.
> ...



Alright, that's cool. And yeah, cursive is possible. Pretty much anything is xD I hope I'm able to find an easily readable cursive, though. I'll let you see how it looks and you can decide

And you can easily upload an image onto imgur.com if you want to give me that background. Lol and I can actually make anything look like it's vintage, you can do lots of things with photoshop's filters xD I'm kinda worried that I'm not a good judge of vintage stuff, though x.x So I think it's best if you pick it out

Edit: Woah, you want #4? As in, the one with a 4 next to it? Lol no one's ever picked that one  And it was starting to look odd to me, too x.x Lol


----------



## Byngo (Aug 3, 2013)

Ok! I found one I like! http://media.photobucket.com/image/vintage background/bluelullaby2/background-comewithme.jpg

How about 3 than? ;-;


----------



## Batofara (Aug 3, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> Ok! I found one I like! http://media.photobucket.com/image/vintage background/bluelullaby2/background-comewithme.jpg
> 
> How about 3 than? ;-;



Ahh, I'm not trying to discourage your decision x.x I was just surprised because so many people asked for 4 when they actually meant 3

Do you still want 4? Or you want to switch to 3? x.x


----------



## Byngo (Aug 3, 2013)

After looking for a while, I think I like 3 better.


----------



## Batofara (Aug 3, 2013)

Alright then, I'll use 3 then lol


----------



## Batofara (Aug 3, 2013)

Lol so how is this?







Would you like colors changed? Things moved around? I can even alter the background and villagers if if you want (villagers glow, have dark shadows, outlines, etc. and the background can be blurred, brightened, given distortion effects)


----------



## Byngo (Aug 3, 2013)

Hmm... Everything looks great! Thank you! 

How much? I'd prefer to pay by TBT bells, btw.

Edit: Could the background be brightened just a little? I assume this would add another 10 bells to the total?


----------



## Batofara (Aug 3, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> Hmm... Everything looks great! Thank you!
> 
> How much? I'd prefer to pay by TBT bells, btw.
> 
> Edit: Could the background be brightened just a little? I assume this would add another 10 bells to the total?



Not really, brightening the background only takes like 10 seconds xD It's actually even easier than adding in a villager sprite lol

How is this? And sorry, had to go to go with my dad to fix a handrail at my grandparent's house x.x






Brighter? Darker?

I'll only charge extra if I need to crop out a huge image like my villager and Coco in my sig (it can take time to do that x.x it looks cool, though, and can make it look more special). Or if you have me change it a few days/weeks after I initially make it lol

Edit: Ahh, I guess 135 would be good? I had to go through a bunch of fonts from a font website, downloaded a few, and sampled them to find which would be best lol. That's only an extra 10, though, so it shouldn't be too much of a problem


----------



## Byngo (Aug 3, 2013)

Ok! I am fully satisfied! Thanks~


----------



## Batofara (Aug 3, 2013)

Ty for the bells xD

But actually,

The quality in that pictured kinda dropped when resizing the background x.x

I found a texture that looks nice with your background





Or if you want, I can just normally blur it a bit so that the quality drop isn't as noticable





Or if you want, I can just leave it alone, it's all up to you xD It was just something that slightly bothered me


----------



## Byngo (Aug 3, 2013)

I assume the 1st 1 is the image with the texture you like, which I like how it looks, as-well. Thanks for pointing that out. XD


----------



## Batofara (Aug 3, 2013)

Oh lol, you're welcome xD


----------



## Batofara (Aug 5, 2013)

Sigh bump x.x


----------



## jernict12 (Aug 5, 2013)

Can i order a #7?

- - - Post Merge - - -

My town name : Nom Town  

My in game name: Ryland


And my friend code is


<------


Will pay 125tbt  pm when its done!


----------



## SoreneX (Aug 5, 2013)

I would love to buy a signature, your very talented btw!
I will pay 200k in game for one!

I would like this background http://i1145.photobucket.com/albums/o515/Colleen_Kam/Colorful-background.jpg
On the format i would like #10

I would like my name Jacob, The Village of DuskWood, and My Fc: 3368-1663-4000

In the Background i would like Stiches the Bear
My villagers: Stitches, Peaches, Poncho, Beardo, Winnie, Cranston, Dizzy, Baabara, Camofrog, and Naiomi
and last but not least could you put a animal crossing tree with a cresent moon above it in place of the dream villager area?

Sorry if that's too much for you to work with XD
BTW the default font is fine!


----------



## Batofara (Aug 5, 2013)

Yeah, that sounds cool lol, it's cool that you had a vision in mind xD I kinda saw this late, so I'll have to start this later x.x But it sounds like a fun request to do, so I'll do it lol


----------



## jernict12 (Aug 5, 2013)

What about mine :'(


----------



## Batofara (Aug 5, 2013)

Oh, I didn't expect more than 1 person at the same time  So I didn't bother looking above the last post x.x

Ummm, I dunno if it's a good idea to just take someone else's signature like that and just stick your info on it... Those are examples of what people already have, but you can use them as a reference to what you want. Sorry if it's not clear what those examples are for


----------



## jernict12 (Aug 5, 2013)

How bout this can you surprise me? With the I go I gave I would like that on there but the rest can u surprise me?


----------



## Batofara (Aug 5, 2013)

Alright, is this what you had in mind??







Anything you meant to be different? Any changes you'd want, small or big?

Actually, this one






X.x I decided to change it in the middle of posting. I added some effects and a little hill lol. Except the hill may look a little odd...?


----------



## jernict12 (Aug 5, 2013)

I like the second one! Can you add my info then i will pay you! 

Friend code is under my name

My town name is: Nom Town

And for the name can you make it Ryland?


----------



## Batofara (Aug 5, 2013)

Oh, I'm sorry, that's the one that SoreneX requested

Just read the first post, find a background you'd like, if you want some extra pictures on it like villagers, and I'll be able to make you one similar to all the other ones. For the Link signature, someone gave me a picture that he wanted me to remove the words and put his information in it

Just give me something to work with and I'll make it for you. Or at least give me something to work around like a theme, your favorite villagers, anything x.x Even if you wanted Naruto or an electric guitar in the background, I can work it out. I can't guess what it is that you like, it's supposed to be something that is unique to you


----------



## jernict12 (Aug 5, 2013)

Can i get the background of the first one. And villager pictures can I get just the main people! like blathers and torteimer and isabella and I want the information to take up the whole thing and the small pictures around it lie the border. Are you able to do that?


----------



## Batofara (Aug 5, 2013)

Sigh, that's my background x.x There's a link with a bunch of backgrounds in the first post, and also you can easily google some

Unless you don't mind if I change the color of the background or mess with it using effects? I don't really want someone to have the exact same thing as me


----------



## jernict12 (Aug 5, 2013)

Ya u can mess with it just change the color I guess.
Sorry for all the hassle :'(

- - - Post Merge - - -

Can u make it red?


----------



## Batofara (Aug 5, 2013)

Yeah, that'd be cool. I'll do that then lol


----------



## jernict12 (Aug 5, 2013)

Ok Ty


----------



## Batofara (Aug 5, 2013)

Alright, well I guess there's 2 versions lol






And






Didn't know if you wanted them there or not lol

Is the color ok? I can still easily change it to be darker or lighter, or to another color


----------



## jernict12 (Aug 5, 2013)

That's perfect! Ill send u the 125


----------



## Batofara (Aug 5, 2013)

Lol I didn't expect you to stalk the thread until I was done  Haha xD

I'm glad you like it

Are you sure there are no changes that you want? I can make any change, doesn't matter how big or small, I like things to be perfect


----------



## jernict12 (Aug 5, 2013)

It's good I like the Isabella one I will apply it when I get home


----------



## Batofara (Aug 5, 2013)

Umm alright then lol


----------



## jernict12 (Aug 6, 2013)

Yay ty again!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait now its on


----------



## Batofara (Aug 6, 2013)

Is it?


----------



## jernict12 (Aug 6, 2013)

ya


----------



## Batofara (Aug 6, 2013)

Alright xD Well, that one is going into the 1st page like the others lol


----------



## jernict12 (Aug 6, 2013)

Ok sweet!


----------



## SoreneX (Aug 6, 2013)

Batofara said:


> Alright, is this what you had in mind??
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm so sorry for the late response, but I like the 2nd one with the hill! It looks amazing, thanks so much! ^-^
Please pm when you are ready for me to come pay you!


----------



## Batofara (Aug 6, 2013)

Sorry, that was early in the morning for me x.x Do you mind coming now?


----------



## SoreneX (Aug 6, 2013)

I know this is a little sudden, but can I have the villagers on my post updated?
I lost Dizzy, and recieved BlueBear! I can pay you in TBT bells this time!


----------



## Batofara (Aug 6, 2013)

Yep that's cool, I can do that right now lol

- - - Post Merge - - -






Finished lol


----------



## SoreneX (Aug 6, 2013)

Batofara said:


> Yep that's cool, I can do that right now lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Thanks, I just payed you.


----------



## Batofara (Aug 6, 2013)

Lol tyvm

I got it xD


----------



## jessicafae (Aug 7, 2013)

I think I would like one please. Just pm me when you are on so we can discuss details? ^^


----------



## BlueLeaf (Aug 7, 2013)

Hello, I'd like to have a signature please! I'd like to have a signature 7 template, but instead of Minish Cap, do you think you could do Wind Waker? Here's the link to the pose I want: http://www.google.com/imgres?hl=en&...h=194&tbnw=259&start=51&ndsp=21&tx=172&ty=122

Name: Josh
Town: "Town of SkyBlue"
FC: 4897-6237-9675

Mind if I lower the price to 100 TBT Bells? Pretty low on funds.


----------



## Batofara (Aug 7, 2013)

Umm, I can't really do that one. That is just an image that someone requested that I just replaced the words in the scroll with his information

If you'd really want something like that, you'd have to either provide your own image that's already set up, or I can completely create a custom one. But that'd be a lot of effort, and it would be worth more than the original price, not less

The least I'd do that request for would be maybe like 200-250


----------



## BlueLeaf (Aug 7, 2013)

No problem, I got a picture that's easier than putting a pose, into a picture, than changing to signature (mouthful!). I'll insert image: 

Hope this isn't time-consuming still? Anyway, here is my info:

Left Side: Add "Mayor Josh". Below that, put "Skyblue".
Right Side: "FC: 4897-6237-9675" If at all possible, put a Triforce below. Not necessary at all if impossible.
Text: Animal Crossing Font

Willing to pay 200 TBT Bells!


----------



## BlueLeaf (Aug 7, 2013)

Nevermind. I actually made one myself!


----------



## Batofara (Aug 7, 2013)

Umm, so I guess you don't want this?






This is actually a really simple request lol, I'm ok with 100 bells on this one xD But if you don't want it, alright then xD

The image is kinda blurry, so I altered it a bit.

Or even more edited


----------



## Batofara (Aug 8, 2013)

Alright Jessicafae, so what do you think?






I'm not completely sure if this was what you were looking for, but are there any changes you want at all? Small or big, it doesn't matter, I want it to be perfect lol

Yeah, the background is transparent like swiftstream wanted, I dunno if it may look a little odd to you, though x.x

I'm going to update my sig, too lol


----------



## BlueLeaf (Aug 8, 2013)

I just noticed the "b" in my signature should be "B", not "b". XD, you don't need to fix this if you have other signatures to make. LOL!


----------



## Batofara (Aug 8, 2013)

BlueLeaf said:


> I just noticed the "b" in my signature should be "B", not "b". XD, you don't need to fix this if you have other signatures to make. LOL!



xD I actually noticed, too. I fixed a long time ago, I was wondering if you'd notice xD

There you go





----
Oh, and jessicafae's sig is update


----------



## jessicafae (Aug 8, 2013)

I wanna show off my signature batofara did for me c: thank you!


----------



## Batofara (Aug 8, 2013)

jessicafae said:


> I wanna show off my signature batofara did for me c: thank you!



xD Thank you very much lol

I'm glad you like it


----------



## Batofara (Aug 10, 2013)

Ok, so this place is lonely again






Anyone want this kind of signature?

I'll happily make this kind of signature for 50 bells, which can be way more affordable for people lol


----------



## Batofara (Aug 11, 2013)

Bum bum bum

Just sitting here lol

Maybe I should change the first example? It looks pretty bad and can scare people away xD


----------



## StarryACNL (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi
Mayor Amy, Town of Roade (mis-spelling)
I really like layout 11, however instead of tom nook could I have digby
Could the background be the colourful one on 12?
My villagers are Hamlet, wolfgang, hamphrey, annabelle, Portia, Kitt, Shep, Cherry and Annicotti
My dream villagers are: Hamphrey, Pango, Sly, Erik, Phoebe, kyle, goldie, blanche and zell!


----------



## MooMoo (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi


----------



## Batofara (Aug 12, 2013)

StarryACNL said:


> Hi
> Mayor Amy, Town of Roade (mis-spelling)
> I really like layout 11, however instead of tom nook could I have digby
> Could the background be the colourful one on 12?
> ...



Alright, I've been out all day x.x I'm starting on this one now, I'll look at MooMoo's in a bit


----------



## Batofara (Aug 12, 2013)

StarryACNL said:


> Hi
> Mayor Amy, Town of Roade (mis-spelling)
> I really like layout 11, however instead of tom nook could I have digby
> Could the background be the colourful one on 12?
> ...









Alright, what do you think? I didn't want to completely copy someone's background, so I messed with it a bit x.x

Let me know if you want me to change anything, I can brighten stuff, change the colors, move stuff around, everything. Just think it up and I'll do it

Edit: Man, I'm looking at MooMoo's request x.x I wish that everyone would pick out their own backgrounds x.x I'm ok with taking the layouts from other people's signatures, but using someone else's background feels like it's taking it too far x.x 

Maybe I should take out other people's signatures from the first page? I feel like everyone is becoming less unique the more I put there... Signatures are supposed to be unique to each person, not copied from eachother x.x

Someone has even wanted my signature background :/


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 12, 2013)

{EDIT} 
NVM, ignore this part of the post.
----
I think people should ask for different backgrounds as well. If everyone is going to ask the same person for a banner, they should at least not copy others. I like the unique styles. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Batofara (Aug 13, 2013)

Yeah, I really don't want to make signatures that look like someone else's :/ They're supposed to be unique

I was enjoying making a separate style for everyone. But now, all the newer requests are like "Hey, could you take the layout _____'s signature, then take the background from the other guy's signature, then use someone else's characters"

It's just like... I don't like having to ripoff anyone's signature and cause their signature to not be unique anymore


----------



## StarryACNL (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks- your officially amazing-I prefer it with the stripes going all down the page!!!


----------



## Batofara (Aug 13, 2013)

StarryACNL said:


> Thanks- your officially amazing-I prefer it with the stripes going all down the page!!!



Lol I'm happy like it that way xD Ty for the bells lol


----------



## MooMoo (Aug 13, 2013)

I didn't realize those were other people's signatures.  I thought they were just examples of what you had to work with.  I'll look around for another background.


----------



## MooMoo (Aug 13, 2013)

what about this picture for the background?  Would it be possible for you to add Digby to it, sort of dancing with us? (I'm the one in the bear hat)


----------



## Batofara (Aug 13, 2013)

Umm yeah... All of them are examples of thing's I've already made for people

Lol add Digby into it? xD The only pictures of him are just really creepy xD He'd just look like a stalker lol. Or maybe that's just how I see Digby lol

Hmm, and the 3DS doesn't really make high-quality pictures... And you aren't really centered with KK lol. I dunno, maybe I can make it look good if I mess around with it?


----------



## MooMoo (Aug 13, 2013)

Clearly you're not interested in making a signature for me so nevermind.


----------



## Batofara (Aug 13, 2013)

MooMoo said:


> Clearly you're not interested in making a signature for me so nevermind.



Ah, I am, it's just that it's a pretty complicated request for a background that would take extensive work. I guess I'd be willing to do it if I have nothing else to do, but I'm kinda busy with stuff IRL right now x.x

If you really want it that way, I don't mind doing it. It's just that you'd have to give me a 2-3 day time period to do it. That, or ask for a simpler background x.x


----------



## MooMoo (Aug 13, 2013)

I know it would take time to do, it's just that you seem to have every excuse not to.  So thanks but no thanks.


----------



## beffa (Aug 13, 2013)

Can I have a 50-bell signature (the first one)

Name: Bethany
Town: Eldin
Grass: Green
Border: Yellow (like the example)
Villager: Kid Cat
Friend Code: Look to the side


----------



## Batofara (Aug 13, 2013)

beffa said:


> Can I have a 50-bell signature (the first one)
> 
> Name: Bethany
> Town: Eldin
> ...



Alright, just came back from cutting the grass x.x

Saw your request and made it in about 5-6 minutes






What do you think? You want anything changed about it?


----------



## Batofara (Aug 16, 2013)

So like yeah

This shop isn't closed lol


----------



## StarryACNL (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi
Could you update my siggie?
I need Annicotti taken of my list and tucker and Sly put on the in my villagers list
And in my dreamies take blanche off and put eloise in!
Thanks!!


----------



## kerryelizabeth (Aug 22, 2013)

Could I please have a layout similar to that of example 12, with this background:
http://i1145.photobucket.com/albums/o515/Colleen_Kam/Colorful-background.jpg

With Maple in the middle:
http://images.wikia.com/animalcrossing/images/d/dd/Maple_NewLeaf_Official.png

And Stitches on the left:
http://images.wikia.com/animalcrossing/images/4/43/Stitches_-_Animal_Crossing_New_Leaf.png

With these villagers sprites (they are current villagers, and aren't going anywhere because they're all my dreamies):
Stitches
Erik
Fuchsia
Lopez
Wolfgang
Freya
Whitney
Bam
Maple
Cookie
You can make them glow or add shadows, whatever makes them more obvious. Is there any chance I could get their names underneath their sprites, please?

I'd like the Animal Crossing font with the wooden outline 

Mayor: Kerry
Town: Albion
FC: 4914-2865-6384

I'd like my information in the middle over Maple, but to be transparent so that you can still see her, like in layout 12.

Please and thank you!


----------



## Batofara (Aug 22, 2013)

kerryelizabeth said:


> Could I please have a layout similar to that of example 12, with this background:
> http://i1145.photobucket.com/albums/o515/Colleen_Kam/Colorful-background.jpg
> 
> With Maple in the middle:
> ...



Alright, good request xD

I'll get started on this lol

Edit: Man, everyone wants that background  You'll be like the 4th person with that background. Are you sure you want that?


----------



## Batofara (Aug 22, 2013)

Here's your updated signature StarryACNL

And see Kerry? Even this one already has the background you requested x.x Sorry D:


----------



## kerryelizabeth (Aug 22, 2013)

Batofara said:


> Alright, good request xD
> 
> I'll get started on this lol
> 
> Edit: Man, everyone wants that background  You'll be like the 4th person with that background. Are you sure you want that?



Well you did say you wanted it specific  Oh I didn't realise so many people had used that background. How about this one? 
http://i375.photobucket.com/albums/oo199/TearMelo/colorfultex.png


----------



## mayor anabiel (Aug 22, 2013)

Can I have the 50 bell signature? 
Name: Anabiel 
Town: Ellinia
FC: 2621-3361-7304
I want this background 
The border to be R: 127 G:153 B:141 And text is white!
The font for my information can be Century Gothic (only the information, not the "Town:" stuff)
And I want Poppy to be the villager on the side!
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Batofara (Aug 22, 2013)

kerryelizabeth said:


> Well you did say you wanted it specific  Oh I didn't realise so many people had used that background. How about this one?
> http://i375.photobucket.com/albums/oo199/TearMelo/colorfultex.png



Well, I can't figure out how to put this together x.x







How is it? Your input would be nice xD I couldn't really find anywhere to stick everything


----------



## kerryelizabeth (Aug 22, 2013)

Batofara said:


> Well, I can't figure out how to put this together x.x
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually really really love it, thank you so much! I think it's perfect :3 How much do I owe you? ^_^


----------



## Batofara (Aug 22, 2013)

Lol alright then xD I'm glad you like it lol

Umm, would 145 bells be ok?


----------



## kerryelizabeth (Aug 22, 2013)

Batofara said:


> Lol alright then xD I'm glad you like it lol
> 
> Umm, would 145 bells be ok?



Yup that's fine with me ^_^ Should be all settled up


----------



## Batofara (Aug 22, 2013)

kerryelizabeth said:


> Yup that's fine with me ^_^ Should be all settled up



Alright thanks a lot xD

Mayor anabiel, I'll do yours in a bit x.x Kinda doing something


----------



## Batofara (Aug 22, 2013)

Ok sorry Annabiel x.x Had to finish some stuff up before I could start this

Is this what you were aiming for? I can change anything if you want lol. If you don't like the font color, I can add it in. If you want wood behind the century gothic, I can do that lol


----------



## mayor anabiel (Aug 22, 2013)

Batofara said:


> Ok sorry Annabiel x.x Had to finish some stuff up before I could start this
> 
> Is this what you were aiming for? I can change anything if you want lol. If you don't like the font color, I can add it in. If you want wood behind the century gothic, I can do that lol


Yea, I think it would look better with wood behind it!


----------



## Batofara (Aug 22, 2013)

mayor anabiel said:


> Yea, I think it would look better with wood behind it!








Alright, what do you think lol? I can change whatever still, I don't mind. I'm kinda taking my time with this anyway x.x This kinda of request usually takes less than 10 mins, but I've been doing other things x.x Just ate dinner

Sorry D:


----------



## mayor anabiel (Aug 22, 2013)

No, don't be! It's perfect! I'll change and update my signature tomorrow when I have access to my sister's laptop!


----------



## Batofara (Aug 22, 2013)

Lol tyvm xD

I'm glad you like it lol


----------



## BlueLeaf (Aug 25, 2013)

Hello again! I'd like to make a new sig, my signature right now is colossal, and I want to turn it into 1 picture, soooo info here:

Actually, I'd like to run questions through first - I would like the 50 bell siggy, but is it possible for you to put sprites? (I'll save time typing this by telling you my villagers after you say yes to any of my ideas)

If No to that, then try to do this: I'd like to have the number 3 layout with this background: http://i236.photobucket.com/albums/...used-for-wallpaper-pattern-fills-web-page.jpg

Note: I will only take the first one if it's possible. Thx, I'll be sure to leave a tip for the first signature!

EDIT: This is only a tentative request. I might get a new one from someone else.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 25, 2013)

-Tell me how you want the layout to be (or pick from the examples and tell what you want different) square, bordered signature with animal crossing text
-Send link of background that you want.  



Spoiler










You can find some good ones here: http://photobucket.com/browse/backgrounds
I can change it up however you want. Make it brighter, darker, look like it's glowing, give it shadows, anything: Make the text sparkle please
-Give any information you want on the image.  Name: Riley, Town: Port, FC: 4441-8711-1884
-Tell me what font (letter styles) you'd like. I'll use the animal crossing font as default, but I need to know whether or not you'd want the wooden borders around words. If you don't like the animal crossing font, tell me which one to use.  I want the regular animal crossing font
-If you want villagers on it, tell me which ones. If you want, I can even make them glow, have shadows, colored outlines, anything you can probably think of. Just tell me N/A
-Tell me if there's anything else you'd want (your character, favorite villager, items, etc.) Can you put gulliver on the side please (An image of him)?
-Try to be specific as possible. If you don't, it'll be left up to my imagine to guess what you want: The background with the animal crossing text on it in rows, and Gulliver on the side.  The text sparkling too if possible please.


----------



## Batofara (Aug 25, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> -Tell me how you want the layout to be (or pick from the examples and tell what you want different) square, bordered signature with animal crossing text
> -Send link of background that you want.
> 
> 
> ...



Umm, is this what you were going for? 






Yeah, I couldn't find a way to make it sparkle better than that x.x Sorry... That's actually what I spent most of the time on lol

---

And BlueLeaf, I have no idea if you want me to start that or not 

I could put sprites on it, but that would be a little more effort, and I don't think I will be able to fit a large villager (or something) onto the same image


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 25, 2013)

That's exactly what I want, thanks!  I'll gift you 125 bells.

EDIT: Done


----------



## BlueLeaf (Aug 25, 2013)

Oh, you can start it! To answer your question, I don't want the big villager. If it's not to much trouble, I'll throw in 75 Bells

Villagers: Lobo, Sheldon, Savannah, Doc, Yuka, Pancetti, Tangy, Tex, Francine, and Marshal
Border: Cyan
Grass Color: Green / Original
Other: Info to add in my profile!

EDIT: Oh yeah, AC font with wooden border!


----------



## Batofara (Aug 25, 2013)

BlueLeaf said:


> Oh, you can start it! To answer your question, I don't want the big villager. If it's not to much trouble, I'll throw in 75 Bells
> 
> Villagers: Lobo, Sheldon, Savannah, Doc, Yuka, Pancetti, Tangy, Tex, Francine, and Marshal
> Border: Cyan
> ...



Alright then, I'll see how long this will take lol

I should be done in about 15 mins or less

---

And you're welcome ACE xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ahh, I'm not sure if this is what you had in mind for the color x.x If you want to change it, just pick a color and give me the RGB, I'll be able to fix it easily: 
http://www.colorpicker.com/






I also had trouble with how to position the villagers x.x The layout wasn't designed for putting sprites on it x.x If you have any suggestions for it, feel free to tell me. I'll fix up anything lol, I want to make it as close to what you want as possible

And 21 minutes <_< Lol, well, I spent 3 minutes saving and uploading everything, so those didn't count :O It can also be a pain looking for each of those sprites since I don't know what they look like xD


----------



## BlueLeaf (Aug 25, 2013)

The position is fine! Don't worry about it, I'll probably come to update or so about twice a month so it's no problem! The color should be a little darker, I'll find one now - 027EEB

I'm sending my 75 bells after I'm typing this post!

EDIT: 21 Minutes?! Wow. Well, did you know I have a signature from someone else with villager sprites?


----------



## Batofara (Aug 25, 2013)

Lol, alright, I think this color looks much better

And seriously, if you want me to change the position/size of the sprites, I'll happily do it lol. It's like seriously easy to resize and move those things around, it's really just click and drag lol. So if you want them to move/change size, just say it


----------



## BlueLeaf (Aug 25, 2013)

Looks awesome! I'll definitely use it for now. I'm currently making a dream villager list, so I will come back to update! Thx very much! Too bad I'm using my iPad to type right now!


----------



## Lecalli (Aug 26, 2013)

Can I order a background? I'd like the #6 layout, with this background. Can you have the box with the villagers in it be much lighter? That way you can see them amongst the black. 

I'm ok with the Animal Crossing font and wood border. My town is Marsdern, my FC is 1907-8123-8070 and my Mayoral name is Lecalli. My villagers are Roald, Monty, Soleil, Bubbles, Benjamin, Axel, Julain, Paula, Merengue and Croque.

Please and thank you?


----------



## Batofara (Aug 26, 2013)

Umm, are you sure you want the box lighter?  It's pretty hard to see if I do

Here it is, just a tiny bit lighter:






And here it is at normal:





Which one is preferred? Changes? Stuff? Just tell me


----------



## StarryACNL (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi!
Still can't make my mind up on dream villagers!
Could you take zell off the dreamies list and add merengue!!


----------



## Rover AC (Aug 27, 2013)

MooMoo said:


> I know it would take time to do, it's just that you seem to have every excuse not to.  So thanks but no thanks.


Hey. Try to be more respectful to someone who has attempted to fit in your request despite having difficulty creating it. At least they're being fair and trying to be a good salesperson. Bato is obviously flooded with commissions for his lovely signatures, as-well as having stuff to do in his personal life, so maybe you should try to be to and have the patience to wait for him to get round to creating your request.


----------



## Batofara (Aug 27, 2013)

StarryACNL said:


> Hi!
> Still can't make my mind up on dream villagers!
> Could you take zell off the dreamies list and add merengue!!



Here you go lol
And it's ok xD





---

And thanks Rover AC. I actually spent about an hour thinking over his request and how I would do it, all while doing some other stuff that I needed to do x.x And then I ended up not doing it


----------



## StarryACNL (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## StarryACNL (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi
Me again!!!!!
I did VM you but I will also post here in the proper place- sorry
My changes:
Wolfgang has gone and Mira has come
Mira is my new dreamie- not Phoebe anymore!

Thanks again
Starry!!


----------



## Batofara (Sep 2, 2013)

Alright, there you go

Nobody was posting in the thread, so that just discouraged me from doing anything to your sig, sorry


----------



## StarryACNL (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks!!
Don't worry about it!!
Yeah when I first Vm you it was because the last post was a long time ago and I thought you had closed the thread so wouldn't look here anymore- Sorry
I'll post here next time


----------



## Batofara (Sep 2, 2013)

Yeah, I look at this thread everyday even though nobody posts on it x.x

It's kinda discouraging me now that everyone is either PMing me requests or just making request topics

I'm starting to think I should just let this topic die, and only take requests if they get posted in this topic. Until the topic gets completely forgotten


----------



## rudythecat (Sep 2, 2013)

Hey, i'd like to have a siggy plz,if that's ok with you.  
I WANT: Layout number three, left box labeled Dreamies (with the animal crossing font;wood around plz), Right box labeled Current Villagers(with the animal crossing font;wood around).
on my left box(Dreamies)i want the following villager sprites: Zucker and then Marshal and Stitches    
on my right box(Current Villagers) i want the following sprites: Rudy Hamphrey Bam Whitney Peewee Pietro Marina. 
in the middle box i want: My name: Sebas, and town name Racoon(both with the animal crossing font;wood around)the backround wanted  http://media.photobucket.com/user/JustinKIA/media/1243867651149.jpg.html?filters[/url][term]=abstract%20background&filters[primary]=images&filters[featured_media]=1&filters[secondary]=videos&sort=1&o=23        exactly as it is. how does 200k in game bells sound? thanks 

- - - Post Merge - - -

just highlight the link, and put Open in new tab it should work


----------



## Batofara (Sep 3, 2013)

Umm, what about this? I didn't like how it turned out at first, so I messed with it... A lot x.x






Umm, what do you think about this? Changes would be helpful x.x I can take away all the added stuff if you want, too lol


----------



## Batofara (Sep 3, 2013)

Ok, I feel that it looks a lot better with the words bigger


----------



## rudythecat (Sep 3, 2013)

O.O YOU FORGOT BAM'S sprite on the current villagers, but other than that it looks AMAZING.    could you add bams pic and then ill pay ya?


----------



## Batofara (Sep 3, 2013)

rudythecat said:


> O.O YOU FORGOT BAM'S sprite on the current villagers, but other than that it looks AMAZING.    could you add bams pic and then ill pay ya?



Oh, sorry x.x Didn't notice his name, it's so small xD

Did you see the 2nd one posted with bigger words? Just want to make sure if you liked the smaller one or not


----------



## kerryelizabeth (Sep 4, 2013)

Can I please have my sprites changed? Turns out my dreamies changed, so I swapped a few villagers around. No more Erik, and instead of him, could I please have Lolly? Thank you SO much! Will pay you whatever amount.


----------



## Batofara (Sep 4, 2013)

kerryelizabeth said:


> Can I please have my sprites changed? Turns out my dreamies changed, so I swapped a few villagers around. No more Erik, and instead of him, could I please have Lolly? Thank you SO much! Will pay you whatever amount.








There you go, Erik was swapped for Lolly

And 10 bells would be fine lol


----------



## rudythecat (Sep 4, 2013)

bato, i do prefer the second one with bigger letters xD


----------



## kerryelizabeth (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Batofara (Sep 5, 2013)

Alright, yeah, I was confused because you ignored the second one xD







There, I've updated your signature


----------



## LVXIII (Sep 5, 2013)

How much would it be for a cherry blossom background & 15 ish little neighbours? Oh and my name, my town's name & either my fc or dreamie address?


----------



## rudythecat (Sep 5, 2013)

@ bato, when would u want me to pay ya? i'm available 9/6 from 4:00 to 5:00! PM me plz. c:


----------



## Batofara (Sep 6, 2013)

LVXIII said:


> How much would it be for a cherry blossom background & 15 ish little neighbours? Oh and my name, my town's name & either my fc or dreamie address?



Just what it says in first post, 125 bells

Uhh, I dunno rudy  Just whenever you're on at the same time as me, I guess


----------



## LVXIII (Sep 7, 2013)

KK ty, I'll pm you the details when I've made my final decision on what i want


----------



## StarryACNL (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi!
Could you update my siggie?
Kitt has gone and Goldie has moved in!

Also is there a way you could change the background??
I found this background, and because mine is kinda copying someone else's I wonder if you can change it!
I guess it would cost 100 bells but thats fine!
here's the background http://hdwallpaper2013.com/art/cool-designs-wallpapers-for-background-hd-wallpaper.html


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 9, 2013)

HI! I would LUV a custom made Sig, please, if you have time. The background I'd like is on photobucket. Here is a link:

http://photobucket.com/images/bird1rdblv3?page=1

I'd like in the top left corner: (in whatever colors you choose that look good)
DaCoSim
FC: 4141-2400-0442

Top right corner (in whatever colors you choose that look good)
Mayor Midori
Of 
Birdsong

At the bottom going across I'd like to have my currant villagers in sprites with their names on one line and my dream team in sprites as well with names on a line underneath.

My Current villagers are: (Merry, Deirdre, Barold, Francine, Renee,) Olaf, Hans, Benjamin, Frita, and Spork.
Please make the ones enclosed in Bright green and the rest in red.

My Dream Team: Bob, Stitches, Rocco, Jitters, Blanch, Bruce, Savanah, Sydney, Bella, Sprinkle (all in Black.) 

I will happily pay you 500 to do this if you'd like.

Thx!

Dana


----------



## Batofara (Sep 13, 2013)

Haven't been on really for past few days x.x How does that look StarryACNL?

I kinda feel that Digby on the right side makes it a tiny bit cluttered, but it's really up to you if you want it changed or not

I can still change the layout if you'd like, too

And DaCoSim, are you still looking for a sig? X.x Sorry about that


----------



## StarryACNL (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi!
Yeah digby does look a little weird!
Maybe take him out and leave isabelle.


----------



## Batofara (Sep 13, 2013)

There, he's gone

I can also move around the villagers at the right if you want, unless the circle formation is ok with you


----------



## StarryACNL (Sep 14, 2013)

The circle formation does look a little weird
Can I trust you to play around with it a bit?

Also I forgot to mention tucker has gone!


----------



## Batofara (Sep 14, 2013)

Alright, what do you think about this?

The overall feeling of the signature has changed x.x I hope you're ok with that  I did my best to make it so that the layout accommodates the background, along with all the villagers you wanted to display on the sig, which was pretty hard 

And there's a space in case someone replaces Tucker, because I know your villagers change alot  Lol


----------



## StarryACNL (Sep 14, 2013)

I do like that look!
I have payed you!


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 15, 2013)

*Yes, I'm still needing a sig please!*

YES!!! Pretty please make me a sig! I'm going to double check what I sent you and make sure its correct.  Ok. The only change is Hans is moving so he does not need to be in my Current list as my daughter is taking him from me.  Also would like my dream villagers names to be in bright aqua blue please and thank you!


----------



## StarryACNL (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi!
Kyle is moving in!!!
Please could you add that on my siggie!!
Could you also edit my dreamies list:
Hamphrey to Static
and Goldie to Savannah!
Also remove Merengue!!
Thanks!

Also my sig is too big, so could you please it make it a tiny bit smaller!


----------



## SoreneX (Jul 16, 2014)

Hello, I recently started my town over, and I'm playing on a different 3ds now, so I need to update my friend code and villagers on my signature.
The new fc is: 4313-1491-3515. The name Duskwood is still correct but here are the new villagers: Pancetti, Lobo, Hamlett, Lopez, Shari, Kiki, and Amelia


----------

